# meet some of my family!



## tish5566 (Mar 25, 2008)

6 dogs in total,but here's just a few.

benson









jake










jazz


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Aaawww they are all completely gorgeous


----------



## tish5566 (Mar 25, 2008)

This little puppy is my pride and joy!!!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> This little puppy is my pride and joy!!!


Awww you are making me all broody (and I don't do kids )


----------



## tish5566 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gillie..I didn't do kids either!!he cought us by suprise and now i'm 3 months into the second.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> This little puppy is my pride and joy!!!


Aw! What a lovely picture! The dogs are gorgeous too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww what great pictures,


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww - all cute!


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

great doggies you have


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Lovely dogs and baby of course, I thought I was the only person mad enough to have 6 dogs, mind I only have 5 now!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

great pics the dogs are cute but the babe is cutest...Jill


----------

